# What clippers do you guys use?



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

My mom needs them to shave our special needs cat and I need them to clip goats, so we're looking for some good clippers.

Recommendations? What do you use? Does it work well?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know what to use for your cat but for goat clippers we use the Premier 4000c, they are very expensive, but they are well worth it and do a great job. WE use those with the Xtra Cover blades, the Xtra Cover blades don't give the goats that butchered look that other blades do, but leave just enough hair for them to look slick and nice. http://www.premier1supplies.com
For small clippers(like for udders and ears), after I save up enough money, I want to get some Oster A5 clippers, I've heard great things about them. You could more than likely use those on your cat.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Well our cat has as thick, if not thicker hair than my goats. She's a long hair and can't groom herself.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

What is your care regimin (sp?) for clippers? I clean them regularly and oil them but the always seem to stop worrking AND they get rusty.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

At any beauty supply store, you can buy lube in a can, Oster sells a 3 in 1 lube, cleaner and coolant. We brush hair off every 3 minutes, spray the lube on every 3 minutes and put oil on every 3 minutes. When we are totally done with all the goats, we run the clippers in diesel to get all the sand, dirt and hair off of the blades and it really helps them stay nice.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I have Andis small clippers for face/legs/udder. I have big clippers for the body of the goat. I cant remember exactly what they are called. They are in the barn and I keep forgetting to bring them in. GRR. Lol. I keep them well oiled and take very good care of them. They are put in a plastic container and thats where they stay until I start using them. They are cleaned each time I use them to.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok well there is a Big R Black Friday early morning sale, so I'll see if clippers are on sale. =)

Thanks you guys

Hey we should have a "Clipping you Goat 101" thread. =)


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i use the clipmaster on the body of the goats for the show. i use the oster a5 with a # 10 blade for face,legs,feet & ears. i use a # 5- blade on there udders.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

goathappy said:


> At any beauty supply store, you can buy lube in a can, Oster sells a 3 in 1 lube, cleaner and coolant. We brush hair off every 3 minutes, spray the lube on every 3 minutes and put oil on every 3 minutes. When we are totally done with all the goats, we run the clippers in diesel to get all the sand, dirt and hair off of the blades and it really helps them stay nice.


That is something good to know! I am glad you posted that. My clippers get so dull clipping dogs and goats...I need a good pair but all I can afford are the cheap ones. I have Oster clippers that are really old and they barely work anymore, I have whal pet clippers and they need sharpened and then I have Whal show Pro and they need sharpened. My cousin and I are going to invest in some really good ones and keep these others for little jobs.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i use an oster A5 works great on small pets too, this is what we used when i worked in the dog grooming shop (we did cats too) they work great. You can get wide blades to make a little bit wider cut. I use a 7 on the body and a ten 10 below the knees and hocks. A 40 in ears and on the udder then i use bic razors on the udder. 
AS for cleaning i use blade wash every three to four minutes. I don't use cool lube as it gums up the blade. If you wash the animal before you clip them that keeps your clipper blades sharper longer, they don;t have to fight through the grease and dirt. i make a bucket of warm water and shampoo and dump about a cap full of dawn dish soap in the bucket, then i actually use a loofa on the goats, this gets a good lather and deep down to the skin. The dish soap cuts the grease really well.
beth


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I use the Oster A5. I use a #10 on the body and a #30 for udders 'n ears. I use both the Blade Wash and the Cool Lube while I'm clipping the goat and then when I'm done for the day I run them in the Blade Wash, brush it out, take the blade off, and oil it. I use the same blades all year. I usually just get a new 10 and a new 30 every spring from a pet supply catalog. I do like the Titanium blades better than the cheaper ones as I think they do a better job.

Also, Jeremy has his own #10 that he keeps in the house and he gives himself a haircut with the same clippers. (I am very fastidious about cleaning my clippers  ) Same clippers- different blade. I have dropped them on the concrete floor and they have survived being boxed up and tossed around through 2 different moves. I highly recommend 'em.

Kristen


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i also have the oster pro cordless ones. i just love them for taking to the shows for touch up & udders. they come with two battiers & a charger. great when you don't have electriciy close.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I was thinking about getting a battery powered one too.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i love mine. the charger will charge two at once. usually while i am using one i am chaging the other. the oster is very well balanced so it is easy to use. at a lot of the shows the electricity is far off & instead of running cords(people will trip) i use the power one. also it is easier to hual around then the big box.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I use premier's 4000c's... they are REALLY expensive and REALLY huge, but they get the job done FAST... and I have heard they are smaller than most clippers and lighter, and they are supposed to stay cooler. I don't know how true that all is... but I like them. I saved up my money for a long time to be able to buy them and I think they were worth it. Everyone says my goats are the best clipped at the fair . Hee hee!

It is way too hard to get everywhere with those big clippers though so for Christmas I am getting an Oster A5.. it is coming with a #10 blade, so I will use that for legs, ears, face, front of udder. And then I am going to buy a much shorter cutting blade (surgical) for udders.


----------

